# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  ikan baru beli ga mau makan, kenapa ya?

## suandylim

salam kenal,
saya junior dalam pelihara ikan koi..
mau tanya kepada senior2..
semalam saya membeli sekitar 7ekor ikan koi ukuran 30cm
sampai hari ini ikan koi masih belum mau makan...
kenapa ya?
dilihat kondisi ikan sehat, karena berenang sana sini melulu..
kalo di dekatin ikan pada lari dan kumpul di bawah pancuran..
mohon bantuan dari senior2..
takut ikannya mati..
thans...

----------


## Arnold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suandylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suandylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uchiem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suandylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

belum adaptasi aja tuh.
kalo terus berlanjut

mojok/ ga mau bareng2
masih ga mau makan
kebingungan

kayaknya sakit tuh

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suandylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

